# Seed World no longer ships to Canada



## Jonslawn (Apr 30, 2021)

As the topic says…

Seed world USA does not ship to Canada anymore… any other canucks have other sources to find herbicides and fungicides online at a decent price?

Thanks!


----------



## PLOmaha (Oct 21, 2019)

Noooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Lawn Supplements or Lawn Stock for RoundUp and Killex - https://www.lawnsupplements.ca/ and https://lawnstock.ca/


----------



## Jonslawn (Apr 30, 2021)

Harts said:


> Lawn Supplements or Lawn Stock for RoundUp and Killex - https://www.lawnsupplements.ca/ and https://lawnstock.ca/


Thanks harts!

No fungicides though 😥


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

I thought all of this stuff is or was outlawed in Canada?


----------



## QTip (Sep 2, 2021)

Does anyone know why we cant get the good stuff anymore?

Hurts me as a small business lawn guy


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

QTip said:


> Does anyone know why we cant get the good stuff anymore?
> 
> Hurts me as a small business lawn guy


All of the products at Seed World are restricted in Canada (or at least certain provinces). It was never fully legal for us to import them. Canadian Customs got wise and likely noticed a large influx of "lawn supplements" arriving from the same sender and flagged them. It appears from the Canadian section of this forum that most orders placed by Canadians, or at least a large portion, were denied and sent back to SW. SW finally realized it isn't good business practice to continuously have your products denied entry into a Country and changed their policy.

Bottom line is, we were never supposed to be able to get the "good stuff." Members just happened to find a source who would ship across the border.


----------



## anon_123 (Sep 15, 2021)

I know someone that used to work for this company. Seed World is terrible and will do anything to rip you off. They knowingly shipped illegal products for years and are only stopping because Health Canada threatened to fine them.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

anon_123 said:


> I know someone that used to work for this company. Seed World is terrible and will do anything to rip you off. They knowingly shipped illegal products for years and are only stopping because Health Canada threatened to fine them.


Based on your two posts, it appears you have an axe to grind with Seed World. I can safely say that none of us in Canada ever felt ripped off. In fact, many of us received pretty good customer service.

If I was being threatened with fines, I'd stop shipping too. it isn't good business practice.

All of that is moot now.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

anon_123 said:


> I know someone that used to work for this company. Seed World is terrible and will do anything to rip you off. They knowingly shipped illegal products for years and are only stopping because Health Canada threatened to fine them.


I have never had issues with there customer service.

Curious how you know health Canada threatened to fine them? Is it from the person that used to work for them that told you?


----------

